# TiVo Edge and Tuning Adapters



## ChrisB11

Creating this thread to see if @TiVo_Ted can keep us updated on the fix in development for the Edge and Tuning Adapters.

From what I'm gathering, all Motorola and Cisco TAs are non functional with the Edge, per the red crawler at http://support.tivo.com.

Some sort of ETA would definitely help the community out. I'm sure Tivo's developers are working as quickly as possible.


----------



## PTVMan

Shame on TiVo for releasing a model with such a huge technical flaw.


----------



## tarheelblue32

I'm shocked that they didn't actually test any Edge units with actual tuning adapters in the field before shipping them out. I guess everyone that works for TiVo and did field testing on the Edge must have Comcast and no SDV/tuning adapters. Still, it's an unacceptable oversight given how many users require a tuning adapter to received channels. Someone at TiVo should lose their job over this.


----------



## Tim Powell

I was looking into getting a tivo for a few weeks (for the first time ever) and was going to buy a bolt but then I saw the edge was coming out, so decided to get that. Was pretty disappointed last friday when my tuning adaptor didn't work, spectrum was going to send out a tech to investigate but after e-mailing tivo all this week found it was a edge issue. Hopefully its a software problem and not a hardware problem....also it would be nice for them to do something to satisfy the ire of my wife missing some of her channels.


----------



## PTVMan

When I called Spectrum to talk about installing the Edge the technical support guy put me on hold for several minutes. When he came back on the phone he told me that he was told that the Edge does not need a tuning adapter. Between TiVo and Spectrum this whole situation is ridiculous.


----------



## JoeKustra

First time I've seen a red alert on TiVo.com, so it must be causing some calls.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Tim Powell said:


> I was looking into getting a tivo for a few weeks (for the first time ever) and was going to buy a bolt but then I saw the edge was coming out, so decided to get that. Was pretty disappointed last friday when my tuning adaptor didn't work, spectrum was going to send out a tech to investigate but after e-mailing tivo all this week found it was a edge issue. Hopefully its a software problem and not a hardware problem....also it would be nice for them to do something to satisfy the ire of my wife missing some of her channels.


This is such a major issue that I have to assume that TiVo has all hands on deck working on fixing this problem. Hopefully we'll know something soon.


----------



## TiVo_Ted

Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


----------



## Robert Wood

Tim Powell said:


> I was looking into getting a tivo for a few weeks (for the first time ever) and was going to buy a bolt but then I saw the edge was coming out, so decided to get that. Was pretty disappointed last friday when my tuning adaptor didn't work, spectrum was going to send out a tech to investigate but after e-mailing tivo all this week found it was a edge issue. Hopefully its a software problem and not a hardware problem....also it would be nice for them to do something to satisfy the ire of my wife missing some of her channels.


----------



## Robert Wood

I wasted hours and hours w spectrum before i discovered this fault.


----------



## Robert Wood

The first spectrum troubleshooter was great. Except he apparently didn’t know what he was talking about. The second one, after an hour and a half, gave up. She said she had consulted her supervisor but there were no ideas what to do.

I wonder if I bought another Roamio if it would have the new bogus imho software on it.


----------



## KevTech

Robert Wood said:


> I wasted hours and hours w spectrum before i discovered this fault.


Contact Tivo and see if you can get your TSN added to the tuning adapter fix list.

Fix came out this weekend to some as a test and appears to be working for those who have received it.


----------



## Thomas Wootten

TiVo_Ted said:


> Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


I just went to Tivo.com (support page) and noticed a lack of red waning text, but the Edge is still listed as out of stock. Does this mean a fix has appeared and you're actually out of stock? Or is it still FUBAR and website did not load properly?


----------



## Robert Wood

What is a TSN?


----------



## JoeKustra

Robert Wood said:


> What is a TSN?


Unique number that is used rather than serial number. The first three digits identify your hardware: https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table

The whole number is on a label under or in the back of your unit. It's on the box also. To be consistent, Edge should have started with 949, but its not.


----------



## Azwill

TiVo_Ted said:


> Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


I ordered the EDGE the day it was released. I wasn't waiting for it and really didn't know anything about it. I just happened to log in to Tivo on that day and on a whim ordered the newest (and hopefully greatest Tivo). Alas it was not meant to be and in hindsight I should have waited but my Bolt (#2) has been giving me lots of problems, among them constantly having to do a restart and losing recordings, so I was anticipating another hard drive issue. Anyway, I have Cox cable and all TiVo's for cable require the ##&+-%# cable card and tuning adaptor which I already had so I hook everything up to the EDGE, call cable company and have them pair them and should I be up and running....NOT. After 2 phone calls Cox informed me of an email from Tivo informing them of the tuning adaptor issue. I then contacted Tivo through customer service and they said they were working on a fix and to be patient. That was on 10/13. Since then I have checked daily and all I have seen is the RED message that said support wasn't available, but thanks for choosing Tivo! Today the message is gone...does that mean the fix is in? Should I call Tivo to get in line for the fix? I have to make a decision by this weekend to keep it or not and since there isn't much difference between the Bolt and Edge, though the picture seems to be a lot clearer, I am leaning towards sending it back. BTW-Tivo gave me a $50 credit for the inconvenience I was experiencing.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Azwill said:


> I ordered the EDGE the day it was released. I wasn't waiting for it and really didn't know anything about it. I just happened to log in to Tivo on that day and on a whim ordered the newest (and hopefully greatest Tivo). Alas it was not meant to be and in hindsight I should have waited but my Bolt (#2) has been giving me lots of problems, among them constantly having to do a restart and losing recordings, so I was anticipating another hard drive issue. Anyway, I have Cox cable and all TiVo's for cable require the ##&+-%# cable card and tuning adaptor which I already had so I hook everything up to the EDGE, call cable company and have them pair them and should I be up and running....NOT. After 2 phone calls Cox informed me of an email from Tivo informing them of the tuning adaptor issue. I then contacted Tivo through customer service and they said they were working on a fix and to be patient. That was on 10/13. Since then I have checked daily and all I have seen is the RED message that said support wasn't available, but thanks for choosing Tivo! Today the message is gone...does that mean the fix is in? Should I call Tivo to get in line for the fix? I have to make a decision by this weekend to keep it or not and since there isn't much difference between the Bolt and Edge, though the picture seems to be a lot clearer, I am leaning towards sending it back. BTW-Tivo gave me a $50 credit for the inconvenience I was experiencing.


I think someone in a thread said that they had to call the cable company to have the CableCARD repaired to get everything to work once they got the software update fix. You should be able to call TiVo to at least confirm that your Edge has received the software update fix.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Azwill said:


> ...Since then I have checked daily and all I have seen is the RED message that said support wasn't available, but thanks for choosing Tivo! Today the message is gone...does that mean the fix is in? Should I call Tivo to get in line for the fix? I have to make a decision by this weekend to keep it or not and since there isn't much difference between the Bolt and Edge, though the picture seems to be a lot clearer, I am leaning towards sending it back. BTW-Tivo gave me a $50 credit for the inconvenience I was experiencing.


the fix is currently being tested and should be released any day now, here's the thread to follow for progress:
EDGE - Issues we're tracking


droobie said:


> Update worked fine for me as well with the Moto MTR700 on Spectrum. I msg'd Tivo Ted my TSN and got it Friday or Saturday (can't remember). I assume it'll be going 'wide' soon but could be wrong.


----------



## Tim Powell

I received the update and now my tuning adaptor works. However when it first came up I couldn't access any live channels, and it said all tuners were in use. I tried rebooting both boxes and same result. I then unplugged the usb from the edge and plugged it into the other usb port, then my live tv started working along with all the channels that previously didn't work.
Thought i'd post just in case anyone else ran into the same problem.


----------



## Azwill

Tim Powell said:


> I received the update and now my tuning adaptor works. However when it first came up I couldn't access any live channels, and it said all tuners were in use. I tried rebooting both boxes and same result. I then unplugged the usb from the edge and plugged it into the other usb port, then my live tv started working along with all the channels that previously didn't work.
> Thought i'd post just in case anyone else ran into the same problem.


How did you know that you received the update? Did they message you?


----------



## Tim Powell

I messaged tivo_ted directly with my TSN and then I believe he made it available. Under network settings it had a pending restart, so I restarted it. I'm not sure exactly where the version # is listed anywhere.


----------



## JoeKustra

Tim Powell said:


> I messaged tivo_ted directly with my TSN and then I believe he made it available. Under network settings it had a pending restart, so I restarted it. I'm not sure exactly where the version # is listed anywhere.


Menu, Account & System Information, System Information, Software Version. I think I saw posted that the new stuff ends in v5, but the current release is v4.


----------



## washbob

Tim Powell said:


> I messaged tivo_ted directly with my TSN and then I believe he made it available. Under network settings it had a pending restart, so I restarted it. I'm not sure exactly where the version # is listed anywhere.


Did you here back from Ted? I messaged him yesterday morning, but haven't heard anything back. I have version 21.9.2.1.v5-USM-12-D6F. Tuning adapter still not working as of this morning.


----------



## ajwees41

Azwill said:


> How did you know that you received the update? Did they message you?


just a guess maybe it said pending restart


----------



## ShervinF

Azwill said:


> How did you know that you received the update? Did they message you?


I asked to be added. And forced the update, It worked as soon as it rebooted.


----------



## washbob

Received update from TiVo Ted this morning. Everything is working correctly now.


----------



## Frank Swanson

I also received the update and all is working fine now.


----------



## Kokushibyou

Did anyone that received the working fix have premium movie channels like HBO and Showtime? I received the update and it made my tuning adapter connection issues go away but I am getting errors on those stations (which weren't present before and work on my cable boxes in other rooms). I had a service tech out from Charter and he someone from the tech support (supposedly well versed in TiVo) couldn't figure out what exactly was wrong because everything seemed to be working from their end.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Kokushibyou said:


> Did anyone that received the working fix have premium movie channels like HBO and Showtime? I received the update and it made my tuning adapter connection issues go away but I am getting errors on those stations (which weren't present before and work on my cable boxes in other rooms). I had a service tech out from Charter and he someone from the tech support (supposedly well versed in TiVo) couldn't figure out what exactly was wrong because everything seemed to be working from their end.


What error message are you getting when you try to watch those channels?


----------



## jjordanjoseph

Kokushibyou said:


> Did anyone that received the working fix have premium movie channels like HBO and Showtime? I received the update and it made my tuning adapter connection issues go away but I am getting errors on those stations (which weren't present before and work on my cable boxes in other rooms). I had a service tech out from Charter and he someone from the tech support (supposedly well versed in TiVo) couldn't figure out what exactly was wrong because everything seemed to be working from their end.


Typically you do not need a service tech for this- you should be able to call them- tell them you aren't getting all of your channels. A knowledgeable tech should check 3 numbers- one of which is data which has to be reentered.


----------



## Kokushibyou

tarheelblue32 said:


> What error message are you getting when you try to watch those channels?


It's the v52 error "searching for a signal on this channel" the phone tech assisting the in house tech mentioned they ran tests on the tuning adapter and that worked and they think they narrowed it down to the cablecard but I didn't have any issues with the cablecard in the TiVo box I switched from up until I got this one and it's odd no other channels have errors like that other than HBO and Showtime


----------



## Borzorp

I'm still having problems too. See my post on the main edge issues thread #225... EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## mbaumwell

I just got an Edge. Spectrum sent me a new cable card, but it or the tuning adapter is not working after Spectrum said they paired it. It says the tuning adapter is in use, and the adapter’s light is solid amber. The TA is an MTR-700, family ID 001c, model ID 02bc, and the adapter is 4-5 years old. CableCard Test Channels says “No channels available”. Tuning Adapter Test Channels shows channel names but nothing else. Suggestions please.


----------



## justinw

Call spectrum and have them re pair it. I can almost assure you they did something wrong.


----------



## Kim O-P

i have been trying to connect my Edge for 3 days now. Tuesday had Cox and Tivo on the same call, Tivo stated everything is working on their side, the Cisco tuner had flashing green light. after 2 hours, they had me go and get a replacement for the CableCard. put that in on Wednesday, on phone almost 2 hours with Cox tech, reset the Tivo box, the tuner had a steady light that went back to blinking and still get the error message when selecting channels like mentioned above, V52 when it is searching. Cox said try replacing the card again and the tuner. getting really frustrated.


----------



## mthayer2

I’m on my 3rd Edge in one week and cannot get the tuning adapter to connect. In the menu it says it is not connected. I’ve replaced the USB cable and it was recognized before the cable card was paired but once the pairing was complete there is nothing. I confirmed that the TA is connected with my account. Spectrum was able to ping it and the light is solid green on the front. I’ve disconnected, reconnected, power cycled multiple times but still nothing.

Does anyone have any advice because if I can’t fix it the. I need to request a refund and send it back which means I’ll have to resort to a spectrum box.


----------



## ARCA

I bought a TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB a couple of weeks ago and could not get channels with Spectrum cable provider. I am on my 3rd Motorola Cable Card and 3rd Motorola Tuning Adapter. I even got a replacement TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB. I have had Spectrum come out twice and are scheduled to come on Tuesday. I am still not getting any channels. Can someone help? What should I do? I would appreciate guidance. I love TiVo, previously had Series 2 and 3.


----------



## Skye

I’m on Spectrum and everything works. Only difference they gave me a Cisco TA.


----------



## ARCA

TiVo_Ted said:


> Clearly our QE testing fell short here. I have placed Edge for Cable out-of-stock until we have validated a fix for this. If you are having a tuner adapter issue, please call TiVo customer support to report your issue. This will get you to the front of the queue when we publish a fix for this issue. I am also working on a concession to soften the pain of being an early adopter here. I will post an ETA for the fix as soon as we have one.


How can you help me with my TiVo situation? 
I bought a TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB a couple of weeks ago and could not get channels with Spectrum cable provider. I am on my 3rd Motorola Cable Card and 3rd Motorola Tuning Adapter. I even got a replacement TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB. I have had Spectrum come out twice and are scheduled to come on Tuesday. I am still not getting any channels. Can someone help? What should I do? I would appreciate guidance. I love TiVo, previously had Series 2 and 3.


----------



## lhvetinari

ARCA said:


> How can you help me with my TiVo situation?
> I bought a TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB a couple of weeks ago and could not get channels with Spectrum cable provider. I am on my 3rd Motorola Cable Card and 3rd Motorola Tuning Adapter. I even got a replacement TiVo Edge for Cable 2TB. I have had Spectrum come out twice and are scheduled to come on Tuesday. I am still not getting any channels. Can someone help? What should I do? I would appreciate guidance. I love TiVo, previously had Series 2 and 3.


TiVo Ted can't help much, as he is no longer working for TiVo.

Channels issues are nearly always an issue with the cablecard itself. Call Spectrum, ask for the "Digital Initiatives Desk for Cablecard" and they should be able to get it sorted.


----------



## boydn1

Wall to a splitter then cable to Tivo and one to the Tuning adapter, USB from Tuning adapter to Tivo, Should work. Spectrum and Motorola adapter


----------



## thehepcat

Skye said:


> I'm on Spectrum and everything works. Only difference they gave me a Cisco TA.


Did you have to specifically request it?


----------



## lhvetinari

thehepcat said:


> Did you have to specifically request it?


You can't request a specific one, it depends on the local system. Motorola gets you a Moto/Arris TA, Cisco/SA gets you a Cisco TA.

Motos seem to be a bit more reliable without rebooting them, but their passthru absorbs quite a bit of power from the signal - it's like they're packed with sawdust. Ciscos are more temperamental but their passthrus seem to be better performing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Hansell

Anyone having these issues with the Edge/TA with Spectrum now(Sept 30). My unit is on its way and after reading this I'm getting nervous


----------



## Kunzorama

David Hansell said:


> Anyone having these issues with the Edge/TA with Spectrum now(Sept 30). My unit is on its way and after reading this I'm getting nervous


I've got two TiVo units, one Edge and one XL4, both on Spectrum with a tuning adapter. It took me four calls and two truck rolls to get my cable card paired with my Edge (only succeeding when I called TiVo tech support, so they could initiate a 3-way call with a senior tech at Spectrum), but I have had very little problems with my tuning adapters. The system here went through a digital conversion a couple of years ago, where channel numbers and frequencies got reassigned. I had to unplug, then reboot my TAs several times to force a download of updated channel mapping. Until then, I was getting random "channel not authorized" messages on good channels. I also had a problem a few years ago when, if you can believe it, the power adapter on one of my tuning adapters went bad. I needed a truck roll for that one too, but they replaced it, which solved the problem.

Using the splitter is the way to go, as noted previously.

Jim Kunz


----------



## Achim Franz

can one get a tuning adapter ? Optimum Long Island doesn't provide them anymore, but you need one to get most of their channels you pay for ...


----------



## Achim Franz

had anyone used an *Altice One: Digital Adapter *with their Tivo ?


----------



## JackieGaGa

Achim Franz said:


> can one get a tuning adapter ? Optimum Long Island doesn't provide them anymore, but you need one to get most of their channels you pay for ...


Yes they had them 2 1/2 months ago


----------



## pdobisz

Achim Franz said:


> can one get a tuning adapter ? Optimum Long Island doesn't provide them anymore, but you need one to get most of their channels you pay for ...


Try EBay they have them for about $60, but from what I'm reading you want to make sure it's a Cisco


----------

